#ubuntu-lb 2010-11-22
<bakhosm> good afternoon
<ghantoos> good afternoon bakhosm
<bakhosm> how r u ghantoos
<bakhosm> ?
<ghantoos> bakhosm: doing good, and you? :)
<bakhosm> fine 10x
<ghantoos> that was a very interesting piece of conversation!
<ghantoos> :)
#ubuntu-lb 2010-11-27
<Armageddon> oh
<Armageddon> ghantoos_, :D
#ubuntu-lb 2011-11-24
<sayhi> meen m3aberna
#ubuntu-lb 2011-11-27
<SunliteDawn> hello
<Armageddon> hello
<Armageddon> the main channel is not enough ?
<SunliteDawn> nope
<Armageddon> well you won't find a reply in pm
<SunliteDawn> ehh
<SunliteDawn> Amageddon
<SunliteDawn> are you lebanese?
<Armageddon> keep it here
<Armageddon> yes I am
<SunliteDawn> cool
<SunliteDawn> So you live in Lebanon?
<Armageddon> no
<SunliteDawn> oh
<SunliteDawn> US?
<Armageddon> I won't disclose that
<SunliteDawn> ok
<SunliteDawn> well I ahve a question on Lebanon can I ask?
<Armageddon> can I help you with something ?
<SunliteDawn> well ok..
<Armageddon> does it have anything to do with Ubuntu ?
<SunliteDawn> nope
<Armageddon> I don't get it then why join here in the first place ?
<SunliteDawn> ehh
<SunliteDawn> felt like it
<Armageddon> ask
<SunliteDawn> Is Ubuntu good in KDE format?
<Armageddon> why wouldn't it?
<SunliteDawn> not sure
<Armageddon> a Desktop Environment doesn't change the base does it ?
<SunliteDawn> oh
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> lol
#ubuntu-lb 2012-11-22
<Guest2168> hhhhh
